# Assasin snail and moss needed



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Just came back from over a month in San Antonio and I have to many snails and my moss is turning brown. If anybody has some to get rid of I would love to have some I am near the SW corner of Fort Worth and work in mid east Arlington.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

send Pam a message about the snails as she had some she was going to sell at FOTAS


----------

